# Halter Bridles!



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't see why you couldn't use a tie-down with the halter portion of a halter bridle. Most have adjustments for the width of the noseband portion. Certainly sounds like a safer idea than having a potential loose horse at an event!


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but I thought I'd ask, just to be sure.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I never used a tie-down, but from what I see it's reasonable to use it the way you described. 

I bought an halter bridle when my (back then) new horse showed both great disagreement with the bit, and ear-shyness, _and_ I had to change from halter to bridle in a on-enclosed area where it would have been dangerous for him to run off. So I decided to split the problems and to solve them separately.

Halter-bridles aren't really halters, so you cannot put most of them on without touching the ears, but you can put the halter part on in a quiet moment, with the help needed, and then leave it on all day and put the bit on and off when necessary.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never tried using a tie down with one, but I think it would work fine. Also, there are some halter bridles that go on just like a regular halter w/o a brow band. I believe Zilco makes one. There is also a company called Maple Grove Saddlery that makes them custom. I got mine (which does have a brow band) from them, but I know they make them w/o too. Very reasonable pricing and nice product.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I've used my halter bridle as a tie-down several times. My horse used to have a real problem when the other horses we were riding with would ride away from us she would flip her head up and almost hit me with it a couple times. After working with her we no longer need it. But the halter suffered no ill effects from being used that way.


----------

